
So you think your audience are just blocking ads? Well think again - eplanit
https://oriel.io/blog/adblocking-blocking-more-than-ads/
======
twreactistricky
"While we believe adblocking is a consumer right we also believe that
publishers whose content we access have the right to protect the Integrity and
Delivery of their web content from any form of manipulation, change or
censorship."

Lol, yes, you have a right to download malware, annoying video and audio and
related junk on my system first in its entirety before I block it. This site
also calls ad-blocking a 'racket'. Give me a break.

I have a simple policy. If you ask me to unblock ads nicely and clearly and
explicitly state your ads have NO video, NO audio, NO pop ups or other _crap_
then I unblock them. 99% of times I regret unblocking ads and block them again
immediately because they are so terrible and in your face.

The advertising industry has no one to blame but themselves.

~~~
jdzions
I have to agree. Oriel's position is incredibly self-serving. It also asserts
things that are not actually true:

"[... W]e also believe that publishers whose content we access have the right
to protect the Integrity and Delivery of their web content from any form of
manipulation, change or censorship."

Protection from the government manipulating, changing, or censoring - yes (at
least in the US and some other jurisdictions). Protection from the _user_
doing the changing? Um, nope. Didn't work that way with newspapers or
magazines; doesn't work that way with the web.

------
sparkie
> Once a webpage is delivered to a user as intended by a publisher and just
> like we receive a book, a magazine, a newspaper from a traditional
> publishers

In the traditional medium, the user sees the ads. On the internet, the ads see
the user.

If publishers can figure a way to make money from advertising without
resorting to voyeurism, I'll be happy to turn off the ad blocker.

